# Potty training



## Krash mom (8 mo ago)

Our havanese is a year old now and has been doing great with potty pads for quite sometime. However in the last few weeks he has decided to start going wherever and whenever to poop and pee! Nothing has changed in his life so I can’t figure it out. HELP!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

These puppies tend to relapse in the potty training right about 1 year of age. Just go back to the beginning by restricting the freedom, heavy reinforcement of pottying in the correct place, all the things you did when your puppy first came home. It’s almost like they need a reminder course of your pottying expectations. This time if you are diligent will likely resolve over a short period of a couple to a few weeks. After that most pups tend to be pretty solid going forward.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yup! It is really, REALLY common for Havanese puppies to back-slide on potty training at just about a year. I’m not sure why this is, but I’ve seen it with my own, and heard it from so many other people. The good news is that if you tighten up your confinement and supervision, so that you can nit the accidents in the bud, you can get them back on track very quickly!


----------

